# Arrival of Bremont Supermarine S501



## watchsk (Feb 11, 2006)

I acquired the Bremont Supermarine S501 and am really enjoying it. I love the dial and case as well as the integrated rubber strap. I included a few shots of the watch as well as some of the leather straps from Europelli Straps and canvas straps from Redrockstraps although I am going to wear it on the rubber for a bit. Have a good day. Stephen



























One more shot that gives a better sense of the texture in the center of the dial.









A few more shots including one in the sunlight that shows blued hands.















Someone asked me about the Lume of the watch so I took a few shots:


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks great!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

I definitely like that version. Cool they went display back.


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Very nice! How's the lume?


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic watch. Love that crown position and the guard as well. And the texture in the center and red tip on the second hand really stand out. Enjoy wearing it and post some more pictures. This forum could use more posts from owners for those of us not lucky enough to have a Bremont. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsk (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks hedet


----------



## watchsk (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks Dave. I will try to add more photos as I continue to wear the watch. No plans to take it off at this point but I am eager to try different straps on it. thanks for your comments. I wish there were more people who posted on this forum whether they are owners or not.


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## RobodocX (Apr 19, 2018)

Very nice. Understated and classy.


----------



## salem747 (Dec 20, 2018)

Looking good. The shoulder near the crown must make it comfortable on the left wrist.


----------



## MDNoobie (Feb 19, 2020)

This watch is the one I tried on yesterday. OMG is that a comfortable watch to wear, at least w/the distressed leather strap that it was mounted on when I tried it. It felt like I didn't even have a watch on my wrist. The weight wasn't noticeable at all. I fell in love w/it instantly.


----------



## MDNoobie (Feb 19, 2020)

NM-1 said:


> Very nice! How's the lume?


Late to the chat, but the lume performs ably for many occasions, but, as w/every glow-paint watch I have, it doesn't glow brightly through the night. It's plenty bright enough for about two hours, after which, yes, it's glowing, and you can tell something's faintly glowing, but it's hardly bright enough to call it quick-glance readable. You're gonna need to take a beat and actually look carefully to see what time it is.


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful watch and it looks great on your wrist. I'm just starting to fool around with different bracelet and strap options on my S500 Endurance. Would like to see how yours looks on that khaki canvas.


----------



## mcnuggets1543 (Feb 17, 2019)

Very nice watch and straps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maverixk (May 19, 2014)

What a heavy hitter


----------



## bradbaldwin11 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wow. Simple design but a very good watch.


----------



## jwellemeyer (Jan 29, 2019)

1165dvd said:


> Absolutely fantastic watch. Love that crown position and the guard as well. And the texture in the center and red tip on the second hand really stand out. Enjoy wearing it and post some more pictures. This forum could use more posts from owners for those of us not lucky enough to have a Bremont.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Completely agree. These are some beautiful watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

